# يوسف مسلم ايرانى شنق من اجل المسيح



## حبيبه الناصرى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*يا بختك ..تركت طفلين ومراتك لحياه افضل مع المسيح 
يا بختك 

اللى عملته عشان يسوع ماعملهوش المسيحيين
بيرفضو وبيتكسفو يعلنو حتى قدام الناس 
يا بختك مع المسيح ذاك افضل جداااااااا يا هنيالك السما 
يوسف مسلم ايرانى قبل المسيح ومات مشنوق عشان رفض ينكره*
*طوباك*
Facebook​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أكتوبر 2011)

طوباك يا حبيب المسيح
طوباك يامن اختارت الابديه سكناك
وتركت العالم الفاني للهلاك

يسوع ينيح روحه في فردوس النعيم


----------



## jesus_son012 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

لى اشتهاء ان انطلق واكون مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا


----------



## man4truth (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*طوباك يا شهيد المسيح
لقد ربحت الحياة الأبدية ونلت الفردوس
أذكرنا نحن الضعفاء أمام عرش النعمة​*


----------



## The Antiochian (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*طيب ممكن مصدر ورابط الصفحة عالفيس ؟؟*


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> طوباك يا حبيب المسيح
> طوباك يامن اختارت الابديه سكناك
> وتركت العالم الفاني للهلاك
> 
> يسوع ينيح روحه في فردوس النعيم


 

شكرا لكى حبيبتى الرب يعطيكى حسب طلب قلبك الطاهر اسعدنى توقيعك ومرورك​


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

jesus_son012 قال:


> لى اشتهاء ان انطلق واكون مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا


 

ما احلى السكنى مع القدير الرب ينعم علينا جميعا بالابدبة المباركة شكرا لروعه المرو روالحضور​


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

man4truth قال:


> *طوباك يا شهيد المسيح​*
> *لقد ربحت الحياة الأبدية ونلت الفردوس*
> 
> *أذكرنا نحن الضعفاء أمام عرش النعمة*​


 
هذا هو سارق الفردوس الرب يعطينا نعمه السرقة المشرفة التى نالها هذا الشهيدشكرا لك والرب يلبى طلبه طالبيه​


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *طيب ممكن مصدر ورابط الصفحة عالفيس ؟؟*


 
سوف اولا ليك بالمطلوب


----------



## The Antiochian (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكراً جزيلاً أختي الحبيبة .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أكتوبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]MjsgAx7s7pw&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## white.angel (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*"وهوذا اخرون يكونون اولين واولون يكونون اخرين"

سينزع الرب الملكوت من كل من يظن انه ساكنه القانونى ... 
ويعطيه لمنسحقى القلوب ... 

سينزع الرب الملكوت من كل من يظن انه بلا خطيه ... 
ويعطيه لكل من يتمنى دخول بيته بخشوع وتوبه صادقه

سينزع الرب الملكوت عن كل من ينكر اسمه وصليبه على يديه وصدره .. ويعطيه لكل من يجاهر به ويتمنى استحقاق بنوته ....

نعم ... اولون يكونون اخرين واخرون يكونون اولين

الملكوت لكل من رفعوا اسم المسيح عالياً بأعمالهم وسلوكهم الحسن ...صائرين عظه صامته للأخرين 

فلنحذر يا مسيحي الرب ...... 
**"وهوذا اخرون يكونون اولين واولون يكونون اخرين"*​


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> [YOUTUBE]MjsgAx7s7pw&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]​


 

شاكرة لك اخى الغالى حسن تقديرك للموضوع وتديعمه بالفيديو المبارك الرب يبارك فى خدمتك وحياتك ويجعل منك صخرة ايمانيه قوية تنير الطريق لجميع الضالين​


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *"وهوذا اخرون يكونون اولين واولون يكونون اخرين"*​
> 
> *سينزع الرب الملكوت من كل من يظن انه ساكنه القانونى ... *
> *ويعطيه لمنسحقى القلوب ... *​
> ...


 


شكرا لك ايتها الفيلسوفة الرائعه لمداخلتك التى ذات الموضوع قيمة رائعه الر ب يباركك ويكلل خطواتك بكل تميز ​


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *"وهوذا اخرون يكونون اولين واولون يكونون اخرين"*​
> 
> *سينزع الرب الملكوت من كل من يظن انه ساكنه القانونى ... *
> *ويعطيه لمنسحقى القلوب ... *​
> ...


 

شكرا لكى ايتها الفيلسوفة الرائعه على مداخلتك التى ذادت المشاركة قيمة رائعه فدائما فى تميز ​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

هنيئا لك بالملكوت الابدى 

اذكرنا امام عرش النعمة ​


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> هنيئا لك بالملكوت الابدى ​
> 
> 
> اذكرنا امام عرش النعمة ​


 
الرب يعطينا بركة الاستشهاد لننال الفردوس شكرا لكى حبيبتى على مرورك المتميز​


----------



## إسرافيل (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الأفضل أن يتركوه فأنا كمسلم أقول لهم لا إكراه فى الدين والرجل حر.​


----------



## The Antiochian (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*أخي الحبيب أنا أحترم فيك استجابتك لضميرك ولكن هل تستطيع التهرب من حد الردة الإرهابي في الإسلام ؟؟ ووصفت هذا الحد بالإرهابي لأنه يحرم الإنسان من أبسط حقوقه ويجبره على عدم ترك عقيدة وإلا حرم من حق الحياة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*ما رأيك لو قلت لك بأن هذه الآية منسوخة وبطل مفعولها ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*أرجو أن ينتصر ضميرك*


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

إسرافيل قال:


> الأفضل أن يتركوه فأنا كمسلم أقول لهم لا إكراه فى الدين والرجل حر.​


 

اخى انا احترم حضورك بالمشاركة ولكنه اختار الاستشهاد لانه يعلم بانه ان لم يناله بارادة سوف يناله غصب عنه فالاستشهاد فى محبه المسيح لوسام على صدر كل مسيحى حقيقى شكرا لك اخى مع احترامى لرايك فلك كل احترام وتقدير الرب يحمى اولاده من ايادى ابليس


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أخي الحبيب أنا أحترم فيك استجابتك لضميرك ولكن هل تستطيع التهرب من حد الردة الإرهابي في الإسلام ؟؟ ووصفت هذا الحد بالإرهابي لأنه يحرم الإنسان من أبسط حقوقه ويجبره على عدم ترك عقيدة وإلا حرم من حق الحياة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *ما رأيك لو قلت لك بأن هذه الآية منسوخة وبطل مفعولها ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *أرجو أن ينتصر ضميرك*


 
شكرا لك اخى لمرورك وحضورك كما اقدم لك الشكر بالمداخلة والرب يعوضك بكل بركة سماوية​


----------



## ملحد حر (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*thank you very much*


----------



## MAJI (9 أكتوبر 2011)

يشنقونه لانه ترك الاسلام ؟
ويقولون ان الاسلام لم ينتشر بالسيف ؟
انه انتشر بالسيف
واستمر بالسيف
ومستمر بالسيف 
ولم يتوقع ان هناك ابطال لايهابوا السيف والموت
هو يهاب الموت الابدي بنار لا تطفأ في بحيرة النار والكبريت
شكرا للخبر المعزي
ربنا يباركك ياحبيبة الناصري


----------



## النهيسى (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*يا بختك ..تركت طفلين ومراتك لحياه افضل مع المسيح 
يا بختك

ربنا ينيح نفسه مع الشهداء
شكرا جاا
*​


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> *thank you very much*


 

ميرسى  لمرورك وحضورك اخى الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انت مسلم وحاطط صورة المسيح المصلوب فى بروفايلك ده على اساس اننا مش واخدين بالنا ولا عمى ؟؟؟ ليه اللخبطة ديه ؟*
> *وبعدين هتنكر حد الردة ؟ اخاف عليك يطلعلك شيخ من الشيوخ الشداد يهدرو دمك على كلامك ده *


 
اختى الحبيبة شرفنى مرورك ومداخلتك الاكتر من رائعه الرب يباركك يحافظ عليكى من عدو الخير​


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> يشنقونه لانه ترك الاسلام ؟
> ويقولون ان الاسلام لم ينتشر بالسيف ؟
> انه انتشر بالسيف
> واستمر بالسيف
> ...


 

مداخلنك اخى رائعه بالفعل خبر معزى للنفس ومقوى للروح لكل من يتبعون المصلوب اسعدنى ردك كما شرفنى مرورك المميز​


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *يا بختك ..تركت طفلين ومراتك لحياه افضل مع المسيح *
> *يا بختك*​
> 
> *ربنا ينيح نفسه مع الشهداء*
> *شكرا جاا*​


 

اخى الغالى نياح النفس مطلوبه للا حياء والاموات لانها بنهايتها لاقاء الحبيب كعهدى بك ياغالى تشجيع مستمر الرب يفرح قلبك​


----------



## Bent el Massih (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*ربنا ينيح نفسه مع الشهداء
ميرسي على الخبر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

karima قال:


> *ربنا ينيح نفسه مع الشهداء​*
> *ميرسي على الخبر*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 

ويبارك حضورك ومرورك اخى شرفنى توقيعك بالمشاركة​


----------



## rana1981 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

يا ربي كيف في ناس كتير عم تنكر المسيح وهاد مات لانه رفض ينكره
عنجد هنئيا لك ملكوت السموات


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> يا ربي كيف في ناس كتير عم تنكر المسيح وهاد مات لانه رفض ينكره
> عنجد هنئيا لك ملكوت السموات



 سلم حضورك وردك الرب يبارك فى مسيحيتك ويعبد عنك عدو الخير
​


----------

